# Opinions on clutch



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

I will be replacing the clutch in my Z while I'm doing the rebuild.
What do you guys think of this clutch?
http://www.clutchcityonline.com/products/06-031.shtml
I think Exedy is an okay brand, and there's free shipping on it...anybody ever heard of Clutch City Online??
Opinions, please.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Exedy is a good clutch. I believe it's about 30% more over stock clamping power.


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

14 views and 1 reply...anybody else have any thoughts?


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

I bought the exedy clutch and dis-owned myself.
I didnt break it in correctly like a dumbo and instead of driving lightly and not allowing the clutch slip and not doing WOT runs I was doing exactly the opposite, I was like going WOT, shifting hard, slipping the new clutch, and not breaking it in thinking whatever.

the end result? My BRAND NEW exedy clutch is trashed forever, and ALWAYS slips under launch or hard acceleration.

Please do urself a favor and break in ur clutch. its WELL WORTH IT.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

BoBakTXL said:


> I bought the exedy clutch and dis-owned myself.
> I didnt break it in correctly like a dumbo and instead of driving lightly and not allowing the clutch slip and not doing WOT runs I was doing exactly the opposite, I was like going WOT, shifting hard, slipping the new clutch, and not breaking it in thinking whatever.
> 
> the end result? My BRAND NEW exedy clutch is trashed forever, and ALWAYS slips under launch or hard acceleration.
> ...


this why there are DIRECTIONS! :loser:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

I never should have sold him that set.......


----------



## hondakillerZX (Aug 16, 2004)

how long do you have to put on it to break it in. how many miles do you have to put on it ?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

They say 300-500 miles of stop and go traffic.


----------



## nissandrew (Aug 23, 2005)

Cool. I ordered it tonight. It should be here in about a week...
...I also ordered my headers a couple days ago, NGK plugs and wires, and I took my block to a local machine shop...things are looking good! :thumbup:


----------

